# is vet grade cephalexin safe for humans?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

ok this is a two parter -
10- today is day 4 and winston's showing no improvement in his infection...although his stools continue to get worse...should i just stop the meds? why isnt it working?


2-yesterday night when i was trying to force the pills in his mouth(500 mg each) he chewed a capsule up and spit it out, and some of the powder blew in my nose, and maybe a lil in my mouth.so i prolly injested 300-500 mg of the powder.i have a cough today not sure if i should be worried


----------



## Tobi

1- Often times for conditions to clear up it takes WEEKS not days or hours, what are you feeding and how much if his stools are loose? mixing kibble and raw or kibble and fish and stuff is IMO a culprit, maybe do one or the other. Nobody knows why it's not working, maybe the food you're using isn't working well with his system, have you tried a new food with a different main protein? 

2- Cephalexin is a cephalosporin antibiotic used to treat certain infections caused by bacteria such as pneumonia and bone, ear, skin, and urinary tract infections. 
Cephalexin may cause side effects. 
Tell your doctor if any of these symptoms are severe or do not go away:
upset stomach, diarrhea, vomiting, mild skin rash

If you experience any of the following symptoms, call your doctor immediately: 
severe skin rash, itching, hives, difficulty breathing or swallowing, wheezing, unusual bleeding or bruising, sore throat, painful mouth or throat sores, vaginal infection

You could die!!


----------



## RawFedDogs

1. These are questions for the vet. Meds could be causing soft stools or it could be that new food you are feeding.

2. No, you will survive.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

When you switched Winston over to the new food, did you do any kind of transition? Are you overfeeding? I know you said before that he is hardly eating, but how much IS he eating? Your perception may be off.

You'll be fine. I'm not sure that there are many (if any) drugs that would be safe for a dog, but lethal to a human in such a small quantity.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Tobi said:


> 1- Often times for conditions to clear up it takes WEEKS not days or hours, what are you feeding and how much if his stools are loose? mixing kibble and raw or kibble and fish and stuff is IMO a culprit, maybe do one or the other. Nobody knows why it's not working, maybe the food you're using isn't working well with his system, have you tried a new food with a different main protein?
> 
> 2- Cephalexin is a cephalosporin antibiotic used to treat certain infections caused by bacteria such as pneumonia and bone, ear, skin, and urinary tract infections.
> Cephalexin may cause side effects.
> Tell your doctor if any of these symptoms are severe or do not go away:
> upset stomach, diarrhea, vomiting, mild skin rash
> 
> If you experience any of the following symptoms, call your doctor immediately:
> severe skin rash, itching, hives, difficulty breathing or swallowing, wheezing, unusual bleeding or bruising, sore throat, painful mouth or throat sores, vaginal infection
> 
> *You could die!*!


are u being sarcastic?

if so i dont appreciate it


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i know that cephalexin is used for humans, ust not sure if it's the same cephalexin that vets use for dogs???? and im concerned?
id, i usually put 3 cups of food in his bowl at the beggining of the day, and hope he eats 1 cup of it atleast...he usually doesnt and il lfeed him sardines


Ania's Mommy said:


> When you switched Winston over to the new food, did you do any kind of transition? Are you overfeeding? I know you said before that he is hardly eating, but how much IS he eating? Your perception may be off.
> 
> You'll be fine. I'm not sure that there are many (if any) drugs that would be safe for a dog, but lethal to a human in such a small quantity.


----------



## Tobi

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i know that cephalexin is used for humans, ust not sure if it's the same cephalexin that vets use for dogs???? and im concerned?
> id, i usually put 3 cups of food in his bowl at the beggining of the day, and hope he eats 1 cup of it atleast...he usually doesnt and il lfeed him sardines


So he won't eat his food and you instead bribe him with sardines? maybe you're overfeeding sardines and not his normal food. I'm sure my dog would have loose stools if i fed him canned fish every day without much of anything else.

pretty much the same stuff. Same name.

Cephalexin: MedlinePlus Drug Information HUMAN
Cephalexin (Keflex®) - Page 1 ANIMAL
Simple google search ^^^

I was being sarcastic, If i was concerned about something i ingested as a human, a clinic would be the first place i contacted.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

It is very likely that the drug Winston is taking is the exact same thing as what they would give to humans. Don't worry about it. It's not worth the energy. 

ANd it might be a good idea to quit the fish for a bit. One reason is that it could be contributing to his loose stools. You switched Winston from a crap food to a good one + fish + probiotics almost immediately. For a lot of dogs, this would cause problems (while I agree with your decision that you switch Winston off the crap food cold turkey, you WERE warned that it could result in loose stools).

The other reason to lay off the fish is that it seems Winston has got you trained. He know's you'll feed him fish. So why on earth would he eat kibble when he knows that real food is in his future? I'd hold out too! You may need to practice some tough love in order to get him to eat more kibble. OR... You could just switch to full raw and I can guarantee you that Winston will eat with gusto again. :wink:

I remember you saying that you were told that Winston should gain some weight. Keep in mind that America is used to seeing overweight dogs. Fattys have become the norm, so when most people see an in-shape, well-toned dog, they think it's emaciated. We get comments about Ania being too skinny all the time. But I assure you, she is not. If we weren't feeding her enough, there's no way she could do the strenuous endurance work that she does.

I know Winston is pretty hairy, so it will be tougher for you to gauge his condition. But feel his body. You should be able to feel his ribs. You should see his tummy tuck right after his ribcage. The skin there should be firm and taut. His hip bones (on either side of his tail) should not be visible.

I mention that because it might be possible that he is maintaining his condition and doesn't need as much food as you give him. Has he lost weight?


----------



## SerenityFL

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ok this is a two parter -
> 10- today is day 4 and winston's showing no improvement in his infection...although his stools continue to get worse...should i just stop the meds? why isnt it working?
> 
> 
> 2-yesterday night when i was trying to force the pills in his mouth(500 mg each) he chewed a capsule up and spit it out, and some of the powder blew in my nose, and maybe a lil in my mouth.so i prolly injested 300-500 mg of the powder.i have a cough today not sure if i should be worried


Are you pulling our leg? Is this a real post? I don't mean part 1, that of course I understand you are worried about your dog but are you serious about the 2nd part? I ask seriously because it seems like such an odd question to be asking.


----------



## DaneMama

There is no physical way for you to have inhaled 300-500mg of cephalexin. You'd have to have snorted the whole capsule. And it is the exact same drug used for people...exact same. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## spookychick13

I am surprised you're still trying to feed kibble. 

Cephalexin is Cephalexin, it doesn't matter. 
You probably inhale worse than a few granules of Cephalexin every day, just by living.


----------



## whiteleo

spookychick13 said:


> I am surprised you're still trying to feed kibble.
> 
> Cephalexin is Cephalexin, it doesn't matter.
> You probably inhale worse than a few granules of Cephalexin every day, just by living.



Where have you been? Glad to have you back!


----------



## runwiththewind

What caused the infection? I know you started a previous thread - I think it's better to keep on the same page so that we know the complete history. How many pills were prescribed? It's better to finish all the pills. Maybe the dosage is too high and that could cause loose stools. I always like to google the side effects of all meds and the interactions. My younger Whippet was on a med and I knew he didn't feel well from it. I took him to another Vet and the dosage was way too high for him. If you see no improvement after the med, maybe get another opinion. Why don't you try hiding the pill in organic peanut butter or canned dog food. It's easier on Winston and yourself.


----------



## spookychick13

whiteleo said:


> Where have you been? Glad to have you back!


Hi! Just been having a busy summer. 
Hope all is well!


----------



## magicre

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i know that cephalexin is used for humans, ust not sure if it's the same cephalexin that vets use for dogs???? and im concerned?
> id, i usually put 3 cups of food in his bowl at the beggining of the day, and hope he eats 1 cup of it atleast...he usually doesnt and il lfeed him sardines


it is the same stuff, just packaged differently.

you're spoiling him. he knows if he doesn't eat, you'll give him something nummier than kibble....

stop it.

feed him a cup. when he's finished the cup, give him another one. 

how many cups should he have to maintain his weight.

every time you give him food that isn't the kibble you want him to eat, you're telling him it's okay for him to not eat his dinner.


----------



## cprcheetah

Yep it is generally the EXACT same, in fact my dad (vet) scripts cephalexin to Walmart for people because they can get 90 capsules for $10.00 for their dogs.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

runwiththewind said:


> What caused the infection? I know you started a previous thread - I think it's better to keep on the same page so that we know the complete history. How many pills were prescribed? It's better to finish all the pills. Maybe the dosage is too high and that could cause loose stools. I always like to google the side effects of all meds and the interactions. My younger Whippet was on a med and I knew he didn't feel well from it. I took him to another Vet and the dosage was way too high for him. If you see no improvement after the med, maybe get another opinion. Why don't you try hiding the pill in organic peanut butter or canned dog food. It's easier on Winston and yourself.


unfortunately we jsut don't know why he has the red paws and itchy skin.
the vet thinks he has had it even before we got him.
He is a white dog, and he most likely has white dog allergies...although i thought that only occured in breeds where white was nott he dominant color(with great pyrenees id assume white means healthy lol)

he prescribed 1000 mg twice a day....and to be honest I was all set to complete his full dose..but after tonight's dose..i can;t do it anymore.
tonight after his pills he threw up(AGAIN) and the ringer here was that he wouldnt stop gagging....and choking..and it was so scary.
he even threw up his pills.

i fed him some turkey and treats so he had some food in his tummy but nope didn't help ha.


----------



## Caty M

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> He is a white dog, and he most likely has white dog allergies...although i thought that only occured in breeds where white was nott he dominant color(with great pyrenees id assume white means healthy lol)


I don't think all white dogs have more allergies.. just dogs where white is known to be a problem- danes, boxers etc.


----------



## cprcheetah

Caty M said:


> I don't think all white dogs have more allergies.. just dogs where white is known to be a problem- danes, boxers etc.


The only "white dog allergies" I've ever heard of is Westies. My uncle raises Pyrenees, and he has 0 dogs with allergy issues. I think any breed can have allergies.


----------



## runwiththewind

"unfortunately we jsut don't know why he has the red paws and itchy skin. the vet thinks he has had it even before we got him"

If he was my dog, I'd take him to a dermatologist or another Vet. Did he ever do a skin scrapping. How is he prescribing all kinds of medicine without knowing what it is & the cause. The red paws is probably from him licking them. That dosage is probably too high and is making him sick. I'd get another opinion.


----------



## CavePaws

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> unfortunately we jsut don't know why he has the red paws and itchy skin.
> the vet thinks he has had it even before we got him.
> He is a white dog, and he most likely has white dog allergies...although i thought that only occured in breeds where white was nott he dominant color(with great pyrenees id assume white means healthy lol)
> 
> he prescribed 1000 mg twice a day....and to be honest I was all set to complete his full dose..but after tonight's dose..i can;t do it anymore.
> tonight after his pills he threw up(AGAIN) and the ringer here was that he wouldnt stop gagging....and choking..and it was so scary.
> he even threw up his pills.
> 
> i fed him some turkey and treats so he had some food in his tummy but nope didn't help ha.



If you are dead set on feeding him things other than his kibble, in this current predicament of yours, I would start feeding him PMR or you could go the long route and just dress his kibble to his liking every feeding time. How much exercise is he getting; if he isn't getting much then it is possible he only needs a small amount of food to maintain his current weight. Also, you are giving him a plethora of random foods that are satiating his hunger. Kibble or nothing should be your mentality.


If the itchy paws are allergy related then switching to a diet where you know exactly what is being given to your dog could be of benefit. It might not help if the allergy is environmental, but you could deduce that it is not the food causing the issue. 

Like Dave said, change can take weeks. Not a few minutes, hours, and sometimes not even days. I think if you switched to PMR you'd see more change at a faster rate and would have less to worry about. Just an FYI, I switched my dogs who HATED kibble to PMR and now they love kibble. >

As far as the pills go, just stuff them in some cheese and give that to him. Make that his daily treat if you are determined to feed him kibble. Only give him his pill after he has eaten his dinner though. So he isn't expecting you to only give him cheese and so his stomach is full when he takes his meds.


----------



## Caty M

Could this be a fungal and not a bacterial infection? If it is, wouldn't giving antibiotics be counterproductive? Bacteria and fungi live in an equilibrium in the body.. so if you take one away, the other one flourishes.

I just try not to think about it :heh:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Also Ive got to throw this out there with the whole itching thing....you keep saying that you dress his kibble in a bunch of things.....nearly ALL of those mentioned things have salt in them...I know for my boys that ALWAYS causes LOTS of itching!!


----------



## meggels

Murph, my frenchie, has allergies and has itchy red paws all the time.

I found that soaking each paw once a day in warm water and epsom salt and/or ACV was helpful. Then I pat them dry. 

Also found that baby wipes seem to help in his skin folds that are losing some fur. And then I spray emu oil on it and that seems to help make the skin less red and promote hair growth.

Just a thought :-X


----------



## stajbs

Indeed it could be fungal. If it was me RC I'd have been calling, or would call the vet to discuss the issues. Maybe time for a different med or doseage change.


----------



## jdatwood

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> He is a white dog, and he most likely has white dog allergies...


He has WHAT??? 

Sounds like a food allergy that would go away by feeding PMR. Stop playing the kibble dance that you'll never win bro...


----------



## CorgiPaws

jdatwood said:


> He has WHAT???


White dog allergies. 
...maybe Braxton's itching has nothing to do with the 123876 mosquito bites. Perhaps he suffers from brindle dog allergies. Poor brindle butt. 
You may need to get Shiloh checked for wolfdog allergies. I hear those are the worst.

OK, OK, in all seriousness:

If you're convinced that your vet is really that clueless, then why haven't you gone to a different one yet? If you're unwilling to go forward with the treatments already recommended and prescribed then I would seriously consider a dermatologist being your next step. I will never understand how you think. Ever. I'm not sure if you'd be willing to accept ANY kind of plan of action.


----------



## spookychick13

If your vet said your dog has 'White Dog Allergies'...it is time to find a new vet.

The reason white dogs seem more prone to allergies is that they're WHITE. You can see their skin easier.

Our worst allergy case at my clinic is a brown pitbull.

LOL White Dog Allergy...hehehe.


----------



## Caty M

I think he is talking about the white/merle problems in some breeds like danes. NOT all white dogs have problems, haha.



> Demodicosis. Immune-mediated hair follicle mange. Increased incidence is reported in harl Danes and especially white and merle pups.
> 
> 13. Atopic dermatitis. Inherited allergies. Increased incidence is reported in harl Danes and especially white and merle pups.
> 
> 14. Skin cancer. Increased incidence is reported in harl Danes and especially white and lightly marked harl and merlikin pups due to lack of protecting pigment (melanin) from UV (sunray) exposure. Sunburn also occurs often in dogs lacking pigment and this can lead to tumors/cancer.


----------



## runwiththewind

Do you think Winston has dust mites which would explain the itching? Let's all take a vote - all those in favor of going to another vet say I. I a million zillon times LOL.


----------



## angelbears

I'm sorry this is going to sound harsh but you are playing with your dogs health. Is there someone in your family that you trust that can help you make some decisions for this dog? Jumping all over the place with a treatment plan is not good for his health. You chose to use antibiotics, you need to either commit and give them time to work or take him off. DO NOT bounce back and forth or when you have a serious problem, antibiotics may not work for him. People have the impression that antibiotics are as safe as aspirin they are not. Misused, and they commonly are, and yes vets are frequently wrong, antibiotics can be dangerous. Personally I would not use antibiotics for skin problems until I tried changing his diet, over the counter remedies such as witch hazel, Oil of oregano, ACV, ect..

Google is your friend, empower yourself, then come here and seek advise. Then you can make educated, sound decisions for your dog.

You need to settle on a diet, IMO raw is best. You need to settle on a treatment plan and give it some time to work. Itchy paws are not going to kill your dog overnight. However bouncing around with a treatment plan and a poor diet could compromise his health.


----------



## Caty M

If it is fungal the first thing to do would be to get your dog on a diet with no starch/carbohydrates- which would be raw. I know you don't want to do raw but things like this are what drive many people towards it. It's worth a shot.


----------



## SerenityFL

I'm done. I cannot stomach watching someone so stubborn, who refuses to actually DO anything that anyone suggests, cause more harm to their dog.

I'm disgusted.


----------



## stajbs

RC, seriously now, if you don't want to heed people's advice why do you continue to bring up issues of concern. I mean come on...you inhaled Cephalexin and ask if that could damage you..google it and find out for yourself, you are hopefully not helpless. I've taken my dogs antibiotics before for a UTI when it was the weekend and I could not get to the doctor. (I did not grow a tail or start barking...amoxicillin is amoxicillin.... My vet trusts me to keep two types of antibiotics around at all times, and my doctor trusts me to have an antibiotic on hand for sinus infections at all times. why???...because we discuss it sensibly and the vet and the doc know I will not make stupid decisions for myself and my dogs. Plus they know that I will be on the phone if it's not working by Monday. Take control of your life, and control of your dogs' too. The Merck Vet Manuel is available online, use it. Use the tools at your disposal. Be open minded and willing to learn, but stop making mountains out of molehills. Some of the other issues you raise such as the ACV you could search right here on this site instead of starting a thread that take up lots of space and people's time, especially when you don't seem to want to listen to them anyways. Just my two cents but you are worrying yourself needlessly sometimes.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

angelbears said:


> I'm sorry this is going to sound harsh but you are playing with your dogs health. Is there someone in your family that you trust that can help you make some decisions for this dog? Jumping all over the place with a treatment plan is not good for his health. You chose to use antibiotics, you need to either commit and give them time to work or take him off. DO NOT bounce back and forth or when you have a serious problem, antibiotics may not work for him. People have the impression that antibiotics are as safe as aspirin they are not. Misused, and they commonly are, and yes vets are frequently wrong, antibiotics can be dangerous. Personally I would not use antibiotics for skin problems until I tried changing his diet, over the counter remedies such as witch hazel, Oil of oregano, ACV, ect..
> 
> Google is your friend, empower yourself, then come here and seek advise. Then you can make educated, sound decisions for your dog.
> 
> You need to settle on a diet, IMO raw is best. You need to settle on a treatment plan and give it some time to work. Itchy paws are not going to kill your dog overnight. However bouncing around with a treatment plan and a poor diet could compromise his health.


i am plenty educated
i tried acv didnt work..maybe u should have read my posts first
cephalexin wasnt working and the evt aid to stop it so i did...
and i dnt want to put him on all3 of those meds so we will just leave him as he is

it's cool if you think raw is best i am not doing a raw diet and i dont need to be pressured.

so far he's been on totw and now earthborn. both have chicken in them..our next try will be evo red as it has nothing that the others have.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

why does everyone give me shizz about posting threads...im not wasting bandwidth....whenever i do research on google i always search for forums as i like hearing fro people example..if i want to search for infor on evo i will type..innova evo red forums. threads serve as a valuable research tool for others and if people only post ''go google'' it does nothing. what's the point of this forum than? everything posted here could be googled.


and dont say i dont take people's advice...as i have tried several thing suggested
it only takes up space if people bump it, i havent posted in here for a few days.
also i dont need to get reprimand by tobi telling me i am giving antibiotics wrong..and then reprimanded by others telling me im wrong for not giving them at all im sorry winstons a picky eater and all i can do is give them after a few treats.
let's see you do better pal.
nd to the people reprimanding me for creating a picky eater by giving sardines..you are the same people who encouraged me to give him sardines everyday.
internet has unlimited bandwidth, and as long a my threads are not insulting anybody or breaking rules then i can post...and i am very confused why anybody would ahve an issue with that..as they can just ignore it.

thanks to everyone who has given me replies. ill keep you guys update after we return the earthborn and get some evo


stajbs said:


> RC, seriously now, if you don't want to heed people's advice why do you continue to bring up issues of concern. I mean come on...you inhaled Cephalexin and ask if that could damage you..google it and find out for yourself, you are hopefully not helpless. I've taken my dogs antibiotics before for a UTI when it was the weekend and I could not get to the doctor. (I did not grow a tail or start barking...amoxicillin is amoxicillin.... My vet trusts me to keep two types of antibiotics around at all times, and my doctor trusts me to have an antibiotic on hand for sinus infections at all times. why???...because we discuss it sensibly and the vet and the doc know I will not make stupid decisions for myself and my dogs. Plus they know that I will be on the phone if it's not working by Monday. Take control of your life, and control of your dogs' too. The Merck Vet Manuel is available online, use it. Use the tools at your disposal. Be open minded and willing to learn, but stop making mountains out of molehills. Some of the other issues you raise such as the ACV you could search right here on this site instead of starting a thread that take up lots of space and people's time, especially when you don't seem to want to listen to them anyways. Just my two cents but you are worrying yourself needlessly sometimes.


----------



## Porphyria

I understand your frustration, RC. But I don't think it's a good idea to just leave Winston's paws alone if they're making him so uncomfortable. I think you should get a second opinion from another vet on the matter. Your vet seems to think it's bacterial, but as others have mentioned, it could be fungal or allergy-related. It wouldn't hurt at all to get another professional opinion. If it is allergy related, you should consider switching him to a kibble with a different protein source, and if that doesn't help, maybe try a LID diet--just experiment and see if you can find a formula that doesn't seem to trigger a reaction. But since you don't know for sure what the problem is, I think your first step should be to get a second opinion.


----------



## runwiththewind

Do you know the ingredients in the treats - he might be allergic to something in them? Perhaps you are shooting yourself in your foot. I mix pills in canned food or peanut butter. Find some food to hide the pills in. You are concentrating on the food when it could be another reason. I feel bad for Winston and know your frustration. I'm wondering why you are against a second or third opinion. My journey is listed in my book. It is only a Vet's opinion, they might be wrong in their diagnosis. 

A couple of months ago, I was told Kevin had an abscess and the tooth should be pulled. The root was exposed. 2nd Vet said the antibiotics he was put on were too high for his body weight - he didn't see an abscess. I continued getting other opinions before I was going to pull a tooth. I went to a certified dentist and she recommended having the molar & front tooth removed. Another Vet said he looks better than some of her dogs - she didn't see an abscess & the front tooth was dead but didn't need to be pulled. My friend is a mobile Vet and he cleaned both my boys teeth. Kevin didn't have an abscess and the gum grew back over the tooth. I give COQ10 to both boys which also keeps gums healthy. Also, had I listened to the Oncologist, Bernie would be a tripod. He's 15 and still has all 4 legs. I'm very proactive in their health. Everyone is going to have an opinion, on forums and in veterinarian's office. It's up to you to make a decision you are comfortable with in treating Winston. Only you really know him. Good luck!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

My frustration...and the reason that I havent been responding to most of your posts, comes from the fact that you have NOT been at it long enough to know if most things TRULY work! The ACV I know can take a couple weeks of doing it regularly and properly to really show a change, as can ANYTHING else! And for someone to say "fine, Ill just leave them as is!" Make me, and I know a lot of others, VERY upset...as your dog cant come over and smack you upside the head and say "Hey my paws hurt, DO SOMETHING!!"....so we have to!:tongue:

As far as the choking and couldnt stop gagging...he probably got the taste of the pills and was trying to get it out!

And as far as the treats, turkey, etc.....ARE YOU STILL DOING LUNCH MEAT?! All that sodium and extra crap is NOT good for him! Get him a food that he will eat(even if it is a high quality canned food) and get him to eat....dont use the lunch meat, and if you want what is best for him switch him to raw.


----------



## magicre

you're not following a course of treatment for your dog and that's hurting winston.

the paranoia you display and the hysteria that is coming across are hurting you and winston.

if you don't believe that any of us know what we're talking about, then don't ask the questions. we work hard to try and come up with solutions that have worked for us. we try to puzzle out what is wrong with winston.....some of us work for vets or are vets or are medical doctors or are involved with animals on a daily basis and have been through what you're describing.

surely they deserve to be listened to. quite frankly, i've seen some advice given to you that i will use on my dogs...


----------



## Tobi

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why does everyone give me shizz about posting threads...im not wasting bandwidth....whenever i do research on google i always search for forums as i like hearing fro people example..if i want to search for infor on evo i will type..innova evo red forums. threads serve as a valuable research tool for others and if people only post ''go google'' it does nothing. what's the point of this forum than? everything posted here could be googled.
> 
> 
> and dont say i dont take people's advice...as i have tried several thing suggested
> it only takes up space if people bump it, i havent posted in here for a few days.
> also i dont need to get reprimand by tobi telling me i am giving antibiotics wrong..and then reprimanded by others telling me im wrong for not giving them at all im sorry winstons a picky eater and all i can do is give them after a few treats.
> let's see you do better pal.
> nd to the people reprimanding me for creating a picky eater by giving sardines..you are the same people who encouraged me to give him sardines everyday.
> internet has unlimited bandwidth, and as long a my threads are not insulting anybody or breaking rules then i can post...and i am very confused why anybody would ahve an issue with that..as they can just ignore it.
> 
> thanks to everyone who has given me replies. ill keep you guys update after we return the earthborn and get some evo


I don't give into my dog as if he's going to starve to death if he doesn't eat a meal, in fact if he doesn't eat his food if i choose to feed him early in the morning... he goes 12 hours and if he doesn't eat it then, he goes another 12. That works. I don't spread honey all over it or just rummage through the cubbards to find something that would suite his needs, I'm not going to throw sardines to him every time he refuses to eat his normal food that's reinforcing a behavior, and it's not one i would want. I simply said that if you're not giving antibiotics while he's relaxed and on a full stomach you're doing it wrong. That's a matter of fact, not a reprimand. 

As it sits it's not my dog, and i could give a damn what you do with it, or how many treatments you decide to do half assed, it's your dog and your choice we offer advice and you carry on with your paranoia wondering about 2 foods then it turns into something else, people have given you the information to work with, and you then keep on with what if, what if, what if... There are too many what if's to worry about for the rest of your life, take a step back, a deep breath, change Winstons food and see how it goes. Change vets if your vet isn't competent in your opinion, we didn't get results and i changed vets 3 times, THEY WORK FOR YOU, it's not the other way around.

Google is a valuable tool, and so is the search function in the forums, this forum has been around for a long time, and many of the topics brought up have been rehashed 2-3 times over. Half of the questions i have about anything i can find my answer in this forum, but i don't even have to start a thread about it.

I don't remember anybody telling you to keep giving sardines every day, i'm pretty sure people said to monitor his stools and if he was able to handle it, it was okay.

I hope that Winstons conditions improve for you on a new food, and through a different course of treatment, whichever one that may be.


----------



## Caty M

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> it's cool if you think raw is best i am not doing a raw diet and i dont need to be pressured.


Not even if it's in the best interests of your poor dog?


----------



## stajbs

RC, I will pass no judgement on whether you feed kibble or not, since I do not speak out both sides of my mouth. I have fed kibble, but now we cook, and feed the 95/96& canned foods as I have said before. Feed what you feel is best and what you can afford. My concern is since you have said you have done your research then you should be aware that if you are dealing with a food allergy it is going to take several weeks to know if a food is going to work for your dog or not. Switching back and forth is just going to confuse the issue more for you. Plus trying to figure out food allergies can be a painstaking process if you do it correctly. This is because of so many ingredients in the kibbled foods and the whole process of elimination. Add to that the time it takes to truly test how your dog will do on a specific kibble. To be truthful, and I'm sure you know it since you said you do research...this takes weeks. If I was trying to work with kibble and a food allergy I would not change the food unless the dog was even beginning the transitioning phase and having vomiting or diarrhea that is significant. One or two or even three "cow plops" but an energetic, happy, drinking water dog is probably going to be fine. You truly have an issue with worrying yourself about things that are not critical, and not addressing the things that perhaps should be. For example, if you don't like the vet, change vets period. End of story!!


----------



## CorgiPaws

RC: YOU adopted Winston. 
YOU give in to his picky eating. 
YOU refuse to accept logical solutions. 
YOU post questions, over and over, and then refuse to hear or accept any answers that anyone gives you. Do you understand that every time you ask a question, there are several members who take time out of their day to tell you what has worked for them? Do you realize that many people if they have not experienced the same thing, take time to research for you? 
You have on countless occasions asked for help with one thing or another and gotten many replies which you quickly turn down. It's not fair to the people trying to help, and it's not fair to your dog. You have not given anything a fair chance at working before throwing your arms in the air and calling foul. Give. The. Meds. A. Freaking. Chance. 
You don't want to do raw. I get that. I can not for the LIFE of me fathom someone not willing to give something so freaking simple a try, and would rather watch their best friend be miserable.... but that's your call. But, not being willing to follow through with ANY treatment at all, and letting his paws keep him in discomfort.... that comes back on you and only you. But why in the hell would you put your dog through that? If you aren't going to do everything in your power to take care of him, why did you adopt him? 
People get annoyed because you take up their time, without any real intention of following anyone's advice, and no one gets your logic, or lack thereof.
Just don't be surprised when you post questions, and NO ONE responds no matter how many times you bump your own thread.


----------



## spookychick13

Seriously.

You had a million issues with Shane, now you have a million issues with this new dog.

I don't get it.


----------

